# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Forum algorithme

## ggnore

bonjour.

J'ai la sensation que ce forum devrait tre beaucoup plus rempli qu'il ne l'est:

Quand quelqu'un a un problme dans un langage, il va chercher la section qui correspond  son langage. Il arrive que ce problme n'ait rien  voir avec le langage, et puisse profiter  tous les autres.
Par exemple, Aujourd'hui dans le forum concernant le langage c...
il y a eu quelqu'un qui a demand comment convertir de l'ascii en binaire => algo
Quelqu'un qui pose des questions sur les drives => algo
... Je ne site que ceux l, parceque je trane beaucoup dans ce forum, mais j'imagine que le mme phnomne arrive dans d'autres forums.

Le forum algo est plac plutt vers le bas dans la liste des forums, ce qui fait, je pense qu'il n'est utilis que par les vtrans du site qui ont bien compris le systme de developpez.net et connaissent bien le site.

Je pense que ce forum, qui concerne une mthode, mre de tout travail fourni en programmation, devrait occuper une meilleur place, ou tout du moins tre plus mis en avant.

Ceci dit, c'est un point de dtail, et je comprendrais tout  fait que je sois ignor.

 ::D:

----------


## netah25

Je rejoint ggnore dans sa constatation, le forum algo n'est pas utilis a sa juste valeur...

+1

cordialement

----------


## ggnore

Peut tre qu'un simple dplacement dans la section gnral informatique ferait l'affaire ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ca serais pas top d'avoir une quipe pour faire une page "Sources algo" ou "F.A.Q algo", bref en endroit ou mettre les algos les pus frquement demands ?

----------


## ggnore

> Ca serais pas top d'avoir une quipe pour faire une page "Sources algo" ou "F.A.Q algo", bref en endroit ou mettre les algos les pus frquement demands ?


  ::oops::  
Je vois ce que tu sous entends...

Mais bien sr que a serait top.

Ce que je suggre, c'est juste une meilleure exposition de ce forum. Et a,  priori, a ne m'a pas l'air excessivement compliqu, ni preneur de temps  faire.

l'algortihmie (a se dit?) est la mre de tous les langages, elle devrait tre,  mon humble avis, place au dessus de tous les autres.
c'est tout.
 ::oops::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Oui mais en haut c'est gnral informatique, et je ne voi pas comment on pourrais coller ce forum la dedans, sinon il faudrait crer une nouvelle catgorie.

Donc  voir, il faudrait y rflchir. Mais meme plus haut ca peux aider en effet, mais ca empchera pas la majorit d'ignorer ce forum, puisque les utilisateurs auront toujours tendance  poster dans le forum de leur langage/outil, sans chercher  rflchir...

Ma proposition d'alimenter une rubrique algo peut aussi etre utile, vu que on fais la pub des forums  partir des rubriques, donc qui dit une rubrique algo active, dit plus de monde sur le forum algo...

Donc il nous faudrait des volontaire pour alimenter une page faq et/ ou sources pour la rubrique algo, et faire une "vrai" rubrique Algo  8)

----------


## ggnore

A ce sujet, o est ce qu'on sait, sur le site, les personnes dont vous avez besoin ?

Les projets que vous mneriez  bien si davantage de volontaires se prsentaient ?

Je dis a, je crne pas, puisque j'ai largement profit du site, sans jamais rien fournir d'immortalis dans ses colonnes...
Mais pourquoi pas m'y mettre. il faudrait que je me sente expert dans un domaine, ce qui n'est trop le cas 
 ::?:

----------


## Marc Lussac

On  toujours besoin d'aide pour tout, c'est ici http://club.developpez.com/redaction/

Et aussi ici :  http://blog.developpez.com/?blog=18

Et aussi les forums concerns (post its)

----------


## Gnux

Bonjour
Je frquente rgulirement ce forum et je rejoins tout  fait ggnore.
Mais le problme qui se pose, c'est que trs peu de gens sont rellement conscients de l'importance de l'algorithmie.
Donc  mon avis il y aurait deux choses  faire:
- faire un texte dmontrant l'importance de l'algorithmie et comment par des algos tout simples on peut rduire des problmes  rien (ex: les algos de tri par insertion par bulle etc..
- enrichir la section algorithmie. a j'ai des ides mais c'est toujours pareil il faut du monde hors dans la rdaction si on a tous fait de l'algo (je pense) peu trouve encore le temps de s'y intresser (on ne peut pas tre partout)
Tout a pour dire que Marc a raison: il nous manque surtout des *volontaires* pour faire a  ::):

----------


## Steki-kun

Bonjour  tous,

Je suis bien d'accord avec tout a mais... algorithmie n'existe pas, c'est algorithmique  ::): ) C'est juste pour prciser hein  ::): )

Sinon, ne pensez-vous pas que le problme avec l'algorithmique est que la plupart du temps, les gens vont peut-tre consulter le forum algorithme, mais il y en a un certain nombre qui ensuite ira poster sur le forum de son langage pour des questions d'implantation parce qu'elles diffrent beaucoup et soulvent des problmes diffrents suivant qu'on est en C, en Java, en Caml... et on risque d'avoir pas mal de postes un peu 'doublons' qui vont se succder, alors que pour l'instant on a des posts un peu  cheval sur deux fora il est vrai, mais dans un seul thread  ::):

----------


## ggnore

merci de m'avoir repris pour algorithmique
je vais t'aider  mon tour, on ne dit pas implantation mais implmentation dans ce contexte.

un forum, des fora ? ouahouuuu pas facile  comprendre de prime abord.

Si les utilisateurs ont un problme d'implmentation, il est normal qu'ils aillent  dans le forum de leur langage.

Je parlais de problme qui ne touchaient QU' l'algorithmique qui sont dans les for*a* des langages.

----------


## Gnux

> merci de m'avoir repris pour algorithmique
> je vais t'aider  mon tour, on ne dit pas implantation mais implmentation dans ce contexte.
> 
> un forum, des fora ? ouahouuuu pas facile  comprendre de prime abord.


A mon tour de vous aider on dit fora car forum est un neutre de la troisime dclinaison comme templum,i en consquence de quoi il se dcline en -a au nominatif, vocatif et accusatif pluriels
/me heureux d'avoir fait ses humanits 8)

----------


## Steki-kun

> merci de m'avoir repris pour algorithmique
> je vais t'aider  mon tour, on ne dit pas implantation mais implmentation dans ce contexte.


dsol, mais que nenni ^^ je l'ai utilis sciemment, implmentation est un anglicisme, qui n'est pas encore rentr dans la langue franaise officiellement (cf dictionnaire de l'Acadmie, 9e Edition). Le mot franais pour to implement est implanter, d'aprs l'acadmie  ::):  les informaticiens  eux, s'accordent plutt sur implanter = porter un programme, le mettre en place, et implmenter = l'action de le programmer. Mais pour moi, c'est quand mme l'AF qui fait loi et implmenter n'est donc pas un verbe franais ! Mais bon, on chipote, on chipote et j'accepte volontiers l'argument "les vieux briscards de l'Acadmie ne sont pas les plus au fait en matire d'informatique"  ::): 

Et pour le fond, pour les problmes ne touchant *qu'* l'algorithmique, il n'y en a pas tant que a, actuellement, sur les fora rservs aux langages, et la plupart des threads dvient plus ou moins vers les problmes de programmation qui en dcoulent. En revanche je suis daccord avec la ncessit d'une Faq algo, a viterait peut-tre les questions sur les tris qui retombent tout le temps, etc etc. Personnellement, je n'ai pas des masses de temps  ::(:

----------


## sjrd

> Envoy par ggnore
> 
> merci de m'avoir repris pour algorithmique
> je vais t'aider  mon tour, on ne dit pas implantation mais implmentation dans ce contexte.
> 
> un forum, des fora ? ouahouuuu pas facile  comprendre de prime abord.
> 
> 
> A mon tour de vous aider on dit fora car forum est un neutre de la troisime dclinaison comme templum,i en consquence de quoi il se dcline en -a au nominatif, vocatif et accusatif pluriels
> /me heureux d'avoir fait ses humanits 8)


C'est lup *forum* est de la *deuxime* dclinaison neutre (mais bien comme templum il est vrai).
Mais en rgle gnrale, tout mot venant du latin et...
se terminant en -us donnera au pluriel -ise terminant en -um donnera au pluriel -ase terminant en -a (sais pas si a existe) donnera au pluriel -ae
/me heureux d'tre encore et toujours en humanits  ::lol::

----------


## moldavi

> Sinon, ne pensez-vous pas que le problme avec l'algorithmique est que la plupart du temps, les gens vont peut-tre consulter le forum algorithme, mais il y en a un certain nombre qui ensuite ira poster sur le forum de son langage pour des questions d'implantation parce qu'elles diffrent beaucoup et soulvent des problmes diffrents suivant qu'on est en C, en Java, en Caml... et on risque d'avoir pas mal de postes un peu 'doublons' qui vont se succder, alors que pour l'instant on a des posts un peu  cheval sur deux fora il est vrai, mais dans un seul thread


Je suis entirement d'accord avec ceci. C'est la premire chose qui m'est venue  l'ide en lisant vos diffrents messages.

Je sais a risque d'tre trs difficile  mettre en place, mais des tutoriaux sur des bases de l'algorithmie pourraient tre agrments d'un exemple "d'implmentation" dans plusieurs langages.

Bien sur, une personne qui dcrit l'algorithme, puis au fur et  mesure que des personnes qualifies l'implmentent avec leur langage de prdilection, ils sont ajouts avec l'algo correspondant.

Voil c'est une ide qui pourrait peut-tre viter les doublons par exemple.

----------


## dvsoft

Bonsoir,

En tant que dinosaure de linformatique, je suis compltement de votre avis.
Je constat souvent que beaucoup ne connaissent  le dveloppement informatique quau travers dun langage et dun environnement. Ce qui est dommage. Jaimerais savoir combien parmi eux ont au moins ouvert un livre, sur le langage quils utilisent.
Les cours dalgo, il faut le reconnatre, sont un peut barbants, si ils ne sont pas accompagner dexercices.
Pour quoi ne pas faire une sorte de TRICK.Algo une fois par mois. La meilleure solution serait publie par developper.com.

Alain

----------


## Trap D

Il faudrait peut-tre aussi se mettre d'accord sur un vocabulaire/syntaxe commun car, j'ai l'impression qu'on a tous sa manire d'crire un algo.
Moi je suis trs influenc par le C et je ne sais pratiquement plus crire autrement et quand j'essaye de pondre un pseudo code c'est la galre.

----------


## Erwy

Il y a aussi une limite  cela suivant les langages.
Sur le forum xml une part non ngligeable des questions poses est sur les algos  mais le problme est que XSLT est:
- fonctionnel
- ne connait que des variables immutables et locales aux noeuds
- centrs sur les donnes (pas de notion de "compteur itratif")

Donc les algos developps pour ce langage ne sont gnralement pas interessant  l'extrieur et vice versa.
Sans compter tous les particularismes autres   ::wink::  

Donc l'intention est bonnes mais je ne la crois pas applicable, xslt n'etant pas la seule exception.
Elle permettrait peut tre de fdr des algos de langages syntaxiquement proche, mais lesquels choisirs ? Et ne risuqe t'on pas alors d'obliger la personne a deux recherhces systmatique?
Sans compter que le portage d'un algo n'est pas toujours evident.

----------


## Wavyx

bon a la base j'aime bien le forum algo, et c'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas foule... sauf depuis ce message! on a droit  des problmes "algorithmique" mais je suis pas sr que ce soit utilis  escient :s
bref on se retrouve avec des questions dpendantes du language et pas trop algorithmiques

sinon pour les articles, h bien oui il faudrait des volontaires. Et  priori commencer par dfinir une syntaxe et des rgles de bases en algo me semble le meilleur point de dpart. Meme si cette semaine je suis complte over book, je veux bien participer  cette initiative. (participer => j'aimerais pas etre le seul  :;):  )

A bientot sur le forum algo (et autres)

----------


## gangsoleil

Salut,




> on a droit  des problmes "algorithmique" mais je suis pas sr que ce soit utilis  escient :s
> bref on se retrouve avec des questions dpendantes du language et pas trop algorithmiques


Je pense que tu soulves l le principal problme, c'est  dire que la plupart des gens sont incapables de diffrencier un problme d'algorithmique d'un problme de programmation...

Les ides proposes ici sont globalement bonnes, et je suis galement prt  filer un coup de main  :;):

----------


## waldo2188

Bonjour,
Pour ce qui est de l'algorithme c'est quand mme le fondement d'un programme, mme s'il est orient objet.
Je vous propose mon aide pour monter un FAQ.
Etant donne que je ne suis pas encore sortie des Etudes, je n'est pas encore ranger mes cours d'algo dans un coin innacssible.
De plus ca ne me drange pas de les fournirs et de les mettre sous forma informatique.

Les cours que nous avons eu sont sur des algorithme souvent utile. 
- Trie
- Liste Simplement chain
- Liste Doublement Chain
- Les boucles...

si vous souhait que je vous les donnes pour faire un Faq ou quelque chose d'autre il n'y a pas de problme.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Une F.A.Q Algo pourquoi pas   ::):

----------


## Wavyx

OK!
ben on dirait qu'on est dj qquns motivs  :;): 

Alors quid ? comment s'organise-t-on pour crer cette FAQ?
Sujets, qui fait quoi, o ??? Je ne sais pas trs bien comment faire a au mieux...

Sinon, je pense pouvoir commencer  me pencher sur un sujet  partir de la semaine prochaine.

----------


## waldo2188

salut a tous,
Ca me fait chaud au coeur que vous preniez mon poste au srieux!
he Bien dite moi ce qu'il faiut pour faire un FAQ, je vous le trouve et je vous le livre!

----------


## Wavyx

j'ai pris contact avec Didier par MP (j'espre que c bon)

je vous informe ds que j'ai des nouvelles  :;): 

pour les thmes, j'aurais pens (dans le dsordre):
- Dfinition "gnrale"
- Thorie de la complexit
- Pseudo algorithme: formalisation + notations
- Preuve de programmation (ex: invariants de boucle)
- Exemples classiques: tris, search,...

ps: je sais pas si les structures de donnes peuvent tre intgres en tout cas les types existants (tree, dictionnaire, hash table, ...) pas forcment l'implmentation
et les patterns mais on s'carte p un peu.

Voila ce sont juste qques pistes mais faudra mettre les ides en commun

----------


## Wavyx

voila j'ai cr un topic dans le forum algo pour organiser un peu les sujets
http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=317506

proposez des suggestions ou modifs

----------


## Just-Soft

Salut;
il me semble que tout le monde est d'accord sur un point : la section algo n'est pas bien valorise. A ce sujet j'aimerai attirer l'attention des administrateurs sur l'importance de la sensibilisation des gens qui viennent chercher des info sur develeppez. On a tous reu une lettre pour attirer notre attention sur les amliorations qu'a subit le chat et je pense que a a donn de bons rsultats alors autant faire pour la section algo si on compte vraiment la rentabiliser.
A vous de juger et de jouer.
Bonne chance.

----------

